# URL script for downloading EOD data from NASDAQ



## Peter2047 (20 September 2012)

Hi All,

Here is the URL script for downloading EOD data from Google Finance for AAPL from 3Sep12 to 19Sep12.
http://finance.google.com/finance/h...903&enddate=20120919&f=d,v,o,h,l,c&output=csv

Is there a similar script for NASDAQ ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peter2047 (22 September 2012)

I found this link.
http://code.google.com/p/pystock/wiki/StockHistoricalData
Here is the Nasdaq script example for Google for 1 month data. 
http://charting.nasdaq.com/ext/charts.dll?2-1-14-0-0-51-03NA000000GOOG-&SF:4|5-WD=484-HT=395--XTBL
The 51 is the code for monthly download i.e. 5 = monthly, 1 = month. E.g. 560 is for 60 months of daily data.
E.g. 41 is for 1 day daily data. E.g. 430 is for 30 daily data.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 September 2012)

If you want an easy way to do this, there are heaps of free data downloaders for US stocks.  One click.


----------



## Peter2047 (24 September 2012)

Nasdaq is better in terms of timeliness and accuracy.
Of course, nothing beats paid data service.


----------

